# Original Form Stainless Steel SS from Hong Kong



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

A good friend of mine - she just brought me this very interestig 10mm Stainless Steel Rod bent SS from Hong Kong.

It features double bent ergo shape and can take the strongest rubber :



















It is very precise - tried some 10mm lead balls. The shape of the eyes allows for no tube roll off and the ergo form is a great fit.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooter


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That looks sleek


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

love the oval rings,when releases let the loop move free & you get better grip on them compared to standrad circular ones,rings....is really steel???i have this on my aliexpress wish list but there is no more,where she get it???

Nice shooter.


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Yago said:


> love the oval rings,when releases let the loop move free & you get better grip on them compared to standrad circular ones,rings....is really steel???i have this on my aliexpress wish list but there is no more,where she get it???
> 
> Nice shooter.


This one is rod bent 340 stainless steel rod 10 -11 mm diameter cross section. The eye lets are highly polished.

Yes, the gripping is just perfect. Structurally very strong SS - an overkill !

She got it in a shopping mall in Hong Kong, won t show me the receit ...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that is a looped fork tip I would go for!!

Someone is paying attention and addressed an important issue with the looped forks.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Now that is a looped fork tip I would go for!!
> 
> Someone is paying attention and addressed an important issue with the looped forks.


Boy Oh boy that is a winner ... like to know the manufacture or any clue to try to find the manufacturer.

wll

Just emailed Dankung to see if they know what this sling is ... I want this sling !!!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*Just heard back from Dankung !!!!!*

Said it will be available in March ;- )

If it is good as it looks, I may have a fire sale on some of my other Dankungs and get a couple of these !

This is truly when of the better designed Dankung slings I have seen.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

T22T said:


> Yago said:
> 
> 
> > love the oval rings,when releases let the loop move free & you get better grip on them compared to standrad circular ones,rings....is really steel???i have this on my aliexpress wish list but there is no more,where she get it???
> ...


T22T

Could you show a couple of pictures with it in your hand to better show size and ergonomics ?

Thank you a bunch ;- )

wll


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

wll said:


> T22T said:
> 
> 
> > Yago said:
> ...


HI wll

Sure

dimensions :

Total height : 14,5 cm

Total width (outer rings edge ) : 9,5 cm

Between Forks (inner gap) : 4,5 cm

Rod thickness 10 -11 mm

And here some photos:

compared to same known SS :










In the middle Dankung Lucky rings ergo, right Dankung "Row Boat".

As you can see it is quite big !

And here with some uber powerful Dangung 30/60 rubber tubes

(I shoot 10 and 12mm lead balls with those - it is devastating !)




























Have A Nice Day !

Peace Everybody .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you very much, you can be sure I will be in contact with Dankung when March comes around !!!!

Boy Oh Boy, looped 3060's will knock the snot out of any Zombie, and I don't think they have snot !

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a real nice shooter now that i see it in your hand i will be getting one of these in march myself :headbang:


----------



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

That is EXACTLY what I've been looking for. Somebody should post a glow-in-the-dark fire alarm sounding klaxon screaming obnoxious beeping horn honking reminder on this forum the very second those things are available!

Oh yeah, by the way- I'm new on the forum- Hi guys!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Now that is a looped fork tip I would go for!!
> 
> Someone is paying attention and addressed an important issue with the looped forks.


A couple of us were paying attention!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Day-um Lee! You are one great thinker in the slingshot universe. I'm seriously digging that thang! :headbang:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks, Bill..... Dat's the "Chucker"!!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

This is available on the Dankung website now; $44.

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/available_1079


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> This is available on the Dankung website now; $44.
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/available_1079


looks it is little shorter / 126 mm from the one I have i.e. 145 mm and thinner 8mm rod - mine 9.5mm , which is actually even better -lighter and more pocketable.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Both look nice and beefy! Curious about those differences in dimension.....They both marketed as "Dankung"?

Just back from the website..... Man! they have some cool lookin "Non Metal" (looks like micarta) frames in there! All sold out! WHen they come in I'd really like me one of those "Terminator II"!!! OOooHHH Make a Killer "Ocularis" style over the top *Zap-Stick!!*


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Both look nice and beefy! Curious about those differences in dimension.....They both marketed as "Dankung"?
> Just back from the website..... Man! they have some cool lookin "Non Metal" (looks like micarta) frames in there! All sold out! WHen they come in I'd really like me one of those "Terminator II"!!! OOooHHH Make a Killer "Ocularis" style over the top *Zap-Stick!!*


Kids in a toy store!


----------

